# Coolermaster Musketeer



## XTTX (Mar 10, 2005)

Well when I bought my temp monitor, it didn't work, I should have probably got it checked out, but warranty is over now.
Temperature doesnt change
When you move the nob for Voltage it just moves the little arrow (doesn't really do anything?)
The VU Nob doesn't do anything.

The lights are on, the hardware is plugged in. Can't see what's wrong. :4-dontkno .
Is this just for show lol  .

Full Product Name:
COOLERMASTER Musketeer System Dynamics Detector

Edit: More info can be found here:
http://www.cluboverclocker.com/reviews/controllers/coolermaster/musketeer


----------



## ksteiger (Oct 3, 2004)

Yes, Musketeers actually do work, but apparently you haven't connected the wires. For example, the voltage will control fan speed -- but you need to plug fan(s) into the musketeer. The VU meter will work, and the slider will adjust the volume -- but you need to plug the sound wires in. And the temperature gauge will work if you attach the temperature sensor and place it somewhere on your motherboard or CPU or drive. Did you receive all the included cables and read the instructions?


----------

